# Smile and Laugh more.



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck ANCIENT.

Smiling is hard for me too by the way.

Anyway, best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

this is a good goal.  sometimes i can't smile when i'm in a good mood, but other times i tend not to smile when i'm nervous and i come off as being too serious or bored or annoyed. so i plan on trying to look happier.. if i am in a good mood.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:b @ ancient


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Very neat goal. It can feel very unnatural to act differently like this, but it can boost mood as well (and given time, can become more natural).


----------

